# Party planning?



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

It sounds like you gave it alot of thought, I bet your friends will really enjoy it!
1. You put alot into the decor and atmosphere, and are encouraging costumes with the gift card thing. 
2. You are providing a variety of food and treats-just have very little booze so it won't be easy for anyone to get too drunk, but at the end of the day they are adults and will have to be responsible for themselves.
My only thought on games is that less is more. Adults tend to want to talk over organised activities, but it does depend on the people, so some of your friends may be really into the games, some not at all. All in all it sounds like it will be a great first party!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Sounds like you've got pretty well covered! Your atmosphere should be awsome & that goes a long way! A couple of my thoughts:

1. Don't go overboard on the food. You probably wouldn't even need to have anything catered. We have around 60 people, I serve meatballs (16 lbs), shrimp dip, spinach dip w/bread, cheese/meat tray, crackers, olives & roll-ups. It's always been plenty.

2. I'd skip bobbing for apples - can mess up costume make-up etc. We never organize any games, but then again we aren't game people. We are DANCE & sing people!!

3. For the contest, the hubby & me & one other friend (who NEVER dresses up) are judges. We pick are favorite 3, then have crowd response choose the winner. It really helps rev people up & gets the finalist to perform a bit.

4. I'd skip the movies. TV is a HUGE party killer, if you ask me. It doesn't promote conversation, just the opposite. Do burn a few cd's with some favored up-beat music.

5. You ARE NOT your friends' keeper. Of course your concerned & you want to look out for them. But like theworstwitch said, they are adults. Maybe make a cool sign that's very visable listing the local cab companies phone # & hang it by the phone. I've also been known to place water & food in front of a guest of mine & instructed them to finish it!! 

What I've listed works well for our crowd, but it all varies, based on your guests. Just cater to their likes (within reason of course) & you should have a success!!


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't bother with the catering. I made a ton of food last year for 40 guests and it wasn't touched. I could have got away with a veggie tray. 

Games are good, but we didn't plan any. Our group are mainly actors and they didn't need any incentive to have fun. 

I worried about the drinking thing as well but in the end everyone at the party was pretty responsible and was either cabbing it or had a designated driver. If it makes you feel better, make everyone hand over their keys when they arrive and determine how sober they are before you give them back.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I may not get the catered food - it's just our group generally gets together for BBQs and such, and I know they eat TONS at those events, and I don't want to have to be cooking for days leading up to the party. So I may trim the menu down a bit more -and my pocketbook will be very happy!

I was leaning towards no on the TV, bobbing for apples and other game stuff - glad to see you all think that's a good idea to drop them too!

Thanks so much - I'm just going off of parties I've been to in the past, (the fun and the lame) and all of the helpful hints in this forum, so anything else a newbie should know about party stuff, please post!


----------



## Kimikikat (Sep 10, 2007)

I think that a movie being played idea is not such a bad one. Heres one of my ideas I posted on party411.com a long time ago. 

If you have a piece of tall furniture that is stable enough to hold a TV, place it in the corner with the TV and a VCR or DVD player on top. Make sure its facing the peoplenot just one side of the room. Go to the video store and find a classic horror movie, take it home and pop it into your DVD or VCR player. Turn the volume down so you can only SEE the movie being played. Itd be preferred if the movie was in black and white but whatever suits your taste is absolutely fine. the music will be the thing you're listening to of course and the horror movie w/ out sound will provide a conversation piece.

Also for ambience if you're looking for some mood music as well, check out this website: http://www.nyx.net/~astoker/gothmusic.html

I hope your party turns out great! 

-Gladys


----------



## Kimikikat (Sep 10, 2007)

I have an idea for a game to play but you should have fun however you want to. this is merely a suggestion. i call it "Poisoned Food." take pieces of food about the size of your thumb and place them on a plate. if you're playing with 5 people for example, 4 out of the 5 pieces should be something gross like a garlic clove, a small jalapeno,burnt toast etc. and the last piece should be somethin tasty like a piece of chocolate or fruit. blindfold the people who are playing, arrange the food on different numbered plates and tell them to pick ONE number the plate is assigned and give them the food item that was on the plate they chose. NO smelling of the food allowed. now, count to 3 then tell them to pop the food into their mouth. whoever gets the good piece of candy is out of the game. when its down to two people, make them play rock paper scissor to decides who picks the first plate. keep doing this til there is one person left with the yucky piece of food. award that person with a gag gift like a box of tic tacs or a real prize like $5 or somethin'. there we go for my lil game but do have fun in many other ways. 

-Gladys


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

I've thrown my annual halloween bash for the past 4 years now, and if there's one piece of advice i can give you it'd be maybe don't spend so much money on the food.

Past few years i've been spending between 100-200 on food, putting out a big buffet spread, warm food, cold food, and of course tons of halloween candy. But year by year more and more food is left over at the end of the night. I don't know if anyone else finds this or not. But that'd be my 2 cents.

And i was a little confused as to why you were so concerned about people getting drunk. Everyone's adults right so i don't see the big problem. People could easily come and go in a cab. Maybe it's just a difference in lifestyle. But that's how we do it haha. I always throw the party on the weekend before so everyone can enjoy a few drinks.

As for the movie is there another room you could use as a movie for those guests who just wish to relax in the dark with a scary flick. Cause like you said the tv in the main social area would just be more of a distraction.

Other than that sounds good. You actually gave me a couple of ideas with the candy corn jar and best dress prizes. So thanks for that.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I thought of one more thing. You can never have enough wastebaskets. Make sure to have one in every room. Place extra bags in the bottom of each basket before you line it. That way when you take the full bag out, you have a spare handy.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Just have fun.I also tend to over think things.It will turn out great.This is my first year having a party at my house I normally rent a spot to have it and it is usually a adult party.The food for 20 people is something you can do yourself.I am ordering pizza-making chili in slow cooker-and either sandwiches,or mummy dogs plus chips& dips and of course the sweets.I love the coffin idea for candy might have to steal it.
We are bobbing for apples but just the kids,we are hayriding and I bought a pinate for the kidsand pumkin carving. but after 9 is when the adult party begins.I am hoping kids will have moved to my sons room for video games.
If it is adults and no kids I would skip the games and go with dancing.


----------



## OKHaunting (Sep 6, 2007)

Just a comment about the drinking concerns... my wife and I worry about this too, though we haven't had a problem in the past. This year our party will include a lot of newbies we can't be 100% sure about, but as others have stated, we can't be their keepers. Having said that, we are making a creepy sign to hang on the inside of the front door that can't be missed as everyone tries to leave that will say something to the effect of "Did you drink too much to drive tonight? Please think it over, our cemetery is already full." Anyway, something we came up with for a little peace of mind.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks for the tips everyone!

I know that the people coming to the party are ultimately responsible for staying sober enough to drive or having a designated driver, I just worry cause we have some pretty immature folks in our bunch.


----------

